# Social security, residency and NIE in Mallorca



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been offered a job in Mallorca to start at the end of the month. We're in Mallorca later this week to find somewhere to live and to try to get the children into a local school.

The problem I'm having is knowing which order to fill which forms in and whether we need to fill any of them in for the children as well. I know a lot of this has been covered many times, but I seem to be going round in circles. My Spanish is OK, but when it comes to filling in technical forms it starts to get very wobbly.

My current best guess is that I need to complete an application for NIE (form ex-15), a request for a social security number (TA.1) and a residency form (ex-18). I'm not sure whether I need the NIE first, or whether any of these can be completed at the same time. Also, can I complete the NIE at the same government office in Palma where I need to get my social security number? Do I need to go to the police station, then pay at the bank, or can all this now be done at the government office? 

I'm also unsure as to whether I need to complete any of these forms for my children. I'm assuming my wife will need an NIE and residency. Am I right in thinking that we will also need to go to the local council offices and register on the padron before our children can go to school? I'm again assuming this is as well as the residency form ex-18.

I'm also unsure as to what supporting paperwork I'll need. A lot of places say copies of the passport, is this just the main photo page, or copies of every page of the passport (most are blank, so would seem pointless)? 

My new employer has said they will provide me with a contract once I have a social security number, but is it worth getting an offer letter from them before I complete any of these forms. Is it also worth waiting to get my rental agreement first before completing these forms (assuming I can rent without the NIE)

It would be good to get any of this paperwork completed whilst we are in Mallorca this week as when we next head over I'll be starting work straight away, and I'm sure my new employer won't want me taking days out to wait in queues at police stations.

In the circumstances, are we better off just paying someone else to sort it all out, and if so, is there anyone that could be recommended in either Palma or Calvia region who could help sort this out (my employer is in the west of Palma, so it looks like we'll be living in the Calvia region)?

Anyway, sorry for the long and rambling post, it feels like a very long and complicated road to get the paperwork sorted, and anything that I can get done in the next week would be good.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mallorca solutions could be worth calling ,they could advise and take a load of worry of your mind ,(for a fee)based in calvia.getting an nie is pretty straightforward ,tho a little daunting.can be done in a morning.there is also English speaking help at calvia ajuntamiento (town hall) they can be of help.good luck!


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, I think you're right, worth giving them a call. I'm sure it's not as bad as it seems, but with trying to get all ends tied in the UK on such a tight time frame it feels very daunting. I suspect paying someone else to smooth the process will be money well spent.


----------

